
Show HN: Mastering Modular JavaScript - bevacqua
https://github.com/mjavascript/mastering-modular-javascript
======
anonytrary
Please stop pretending your book is free, people can see right through it.
Most people in this community consider personal information and user marketing
as a form of cost. Otherwise one can access it on Github, but it's not very
convenient. I couldn't find "6.2.1. Is WeakMap Strictly Worse than Map"
anywhere on your Github, other than in the screenshot.

If you want the book, you will have to pay them one Tweet and several powers,
most of which are not necessary:

    
    
      1. Read Tweets from your timeline.
      2. See who you follow, and follow new people.
      3. Update your profile.
      4. Post Tweets for you.
      5. See your email address.
    

You're asking for more information than you actually need, which is looked
down upon. Why do you need to post tweets for me, update my profile, see who I
follow and follow new people for me? This does not abide by the rule of least-
privilege.

~~~
bevacqua
> Otherwise one can access it on Github, but it's not very convenient

How come?

> I couldn't find "6.2.1. Is WeakMap Strictly Worse than Map" anywhere on your
> Github, other than in the screenshot.

Maybe that's because that heading belongs in an old revision of a previous
book of mine, but in any case, here you go:

[https://github.com/mjavascript/practical-modern-
javascript/b...](https://github.com/mjavascript/practical-modern-
javascript/blob/371a52b3e4662210b006e5f08be2c750c1d970a3/ch05.asciidoc#is-
weakmap-a-worse-map)

> [Twitter perms]

Twitter didn't offer any permissions granularity last time I checked, so
that's just what they always request. You don't need to go through my website,
just go to GitHub, purchase the book, or ignore my content.

~~~
anonytrary
> How come [the Github version is not convenient]?

You went through the trouble to create a "free" HTML version of it, so you
already know the answer to that question. In any case, thanks for the link and
thanks for posting your book to Github.

Regarding the Twitter permissions, the last time you checked was too long ago.
You are asking for read and write permissions when you only need read[0]
permissions.

Forcing people to market it on Twitter gives me the impression you aren't
confident that people will share your book organically. Maybe you should just
make the HTML version free like you said you would. You might even have more
success in making people pay for the HTML version, compared to lying about it
being free. I'm sure people would pay to read a beautified copy of the book,
if it's any good.

[0]
[https://developer.twitter.com/en/docs/basics/authentication/...](https://developer.twitter.com/en/docs/basics/authentication/overview/application-
permission-model.html)

~~~
bevacqua
> You went through the trouble to create a "free" HTML version of it, so you
> already know the answer to that question. In any case, thanks for the link
> and thanks for posting your book to Github.

The GitHub experience was worse back when I implemented the HTML version on my
own site, because they weren't rendering AsciiDoc back then. Regardless, I
implemented it because it was fun to integrate all the things (O'Reilly Atlas,
GitHub, Twitter, and my site's automation processes) and as a way to
centralize all if my content on my site.

------
ntumlin
Clicking the link to the HTML version of the book takes you to a page that
makes you tweet (and grants some pretty far reaching twitter permissions) to
read the book. If you click to the chapters folder and then on the individual
.asciidoc files, GitHub will render them for you.

~~~
bevacqua
Yep, you can read this book in a few different ways:

\- AsciiDoc via GitHub. Nav to the chapters and they'll render into HTML.
Cost: Free under Creative Commons [source]

\- HTML via Pony Foo. Cost: authorize app and auto-share a single tweet (feel
free to revoke right after), Creative Commons. [html]

\- The book was released on Amazon today (PDF or physical copies) [amzn]

[source]: [https://github.com/mjavascript](https://github.com/mjavascript)

[html]: [https://ponyfoo.com/books](https://ponyfoo.com/books)

[amzn]: [https://amzn.to/2OQ8vMe](https://amzn.to/2OQ8vMe)

[license]: [https://ponyfoo.com/license](https://ponyfoo.com/license)

~~~
tomnipotent
"Do X to unlock" schemes are not popular with the HN community and you'll get
a lot of flak for trying to use game theory mechanics to get people to market
your book.

The "tweet to unlock but you can find an ugly version in the source code" was
enough to turn me off your product and lose any interest in discovering more.
Just feels like a cheap tactic, especially since I don't have a Twitter
account.

~~~
wild_preference
Meanwhile I find it petty to complain about the small price of a single tweet.
I don’t understand what or how it’s a “game theory mechanic.”

Is it also a manipulative tactic for a store to impose the “Pay $1 to unlock a
candy bar” mechanic on you? I bet you use the same dark mechanic on your
employer.

~~~
tomnipotent
I'm a prospect that explained how the journey disinterested me from the
product. I provided specific examples along with my best understanding of why
I felt that way. This is one of the things that HN was founded on.

~~~
wild_preference
I'm asserting that you were only backsplaining something you couldn't be
fucked to download and read regardless. :)

~~~
tomnipotent
Did you miss the part where I said I was prospect? That means a potential
customer that was clearly interested in the book, but changed his mind. The
author screwed up a chance to convert me and many other customers.

------
onion2k
This is great. Thanks for releasing it as a free book.

~~~
bevacqua
The whole series is/will be like this. First book was Practical Modern
JavaScript, covering ES6 and beyond up 'til ES2018.

You can find it here on GitHub: [https://github.com/mjavascript/practical-
modern-javascript](https://github.com/mjavascript/practical-modern-javascript)

Also, thanks!!

------
aymeric
Lots of interesting ideas in this book. Thanks!

My only grip is I wish there would be more examples: when you talk about state
especially.

------
Aeolun
How about showing the book from the start and giving me the ‘option’ of
tweeting about it?

Personally I don’t feel very much inclined to promote a book I haven’t even
read yet.

~~~
bevacqua
Start reading: [https://github.com/mjavascript/mastering-modular-
javascript/...](https://github.com/mjavascript/mastering-modular-
javascript/blob/c906a28ab1ab541622bf9b01ff37a45613b2516d/chapters/ch01.asciidoc)

------
geuis
Please don’t double post.

~~~
bevacqua
It was unintentional. I thought "Show HN" posts don't go to the front page
anymore.

~~~
sctb
OK, we've marked the other as a duplicate.

~~~
Flenser
Could you also remove the "Show HN:" this isn't a free book, see first comment
by anonytrary.

~~~
bevacqua
It is, start reading here: [https://github.com/mjavascript/mastering-modular-
javascript/...](https://github.com/mjavascript/mastering-modular-
javascript/blob/c906a28ab1ab541622bf9b01ff37a45613b2516d/chapters/ch01.asciidoc)

